# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد انتقالی از پردیس پزشکی

## Sabzake

سلام 
دوستان من متاهل هستم و خانومم مازندران دانشجو هستن. الان من پزشکی پردیس راه دور قبول بشم هیچ شانسی وجود داره که بتونم بخاطر محل تحصیل خانومم انتقالی بگیرم بیام شمال یا نه

----------


## Sabzake

اساتید کسی اطلاع نداره ؟

----------

